# Yellowed bottom edge when ceiling mounting a projector



## Chris15 (Aug 29, 2012)

So I seem to have a bit of an odd one...

When I use a given projector - a Sanyo XU105 in tabletop mode it's fine.
When I flip it up to hang it from the ceiling, the bottom of the screen has a pronounced yellow line, probably half a dozen pixels high.

I thought it might have been a one off, but I have 2 identical projectors doing the same thing...

Wondering if maybe it's a lens or the lamp or something that's a fraction loose and when it's upside down, Gravity is not being my friend


Any ideas?


----------



## headcrab (Aug 29, 2012)

I would guess an LCD panel or the combiner cube is slightly loose and shifting when you flip the projector.


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 29, 2012)

Contact Sanyo, if both of yours are having the same issue odds are it's a common problem and they know about it, and what's causing it.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 29, 2012)

techieman33 said:


> Contact Sanyo,if both of yours are having the same issue odds are it's a common problem and they know about it, and what's causing it.


Panasonic bought out Sanyo a few years ago (2009 I think is when it finalized), so hopefully there is still someone who knows the issue on this model. Even though this model is discontinued, when searching the web, also look for the EIKI LC-XB42 (Sanyo built projectors for several other manufacturers which made parts pretty darn cheap).

It definitely sounds as if there is a loose LCD panel or polarizer. I don't recommend mucking about with them unless you know what you are doing. They are very sensitive to slipping out of convergence. Also, the main processor board usually covers them, so you have to have some jumpers for the ribbon cables to have the projector running while you re-align them.


----------

